# iPhone camera app's



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Paper Camera

Just downloaded and installed this app on my iPhone 4

It allows me to take shots that look like pencil drawings,
I love it and it totally fools people into thinking I actually made the drawing by hand.


----------



## latitude50 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey there Lawrence... thanks for the tip. It looks fun so I just got it too.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! It is a pretty cool app. Did some sketching with it on the way back from AppleEXPO.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Cool, but this kind of thing reminds of me of Photoshop filter addiction. It's a gimmicky thing one tires of after a relatively brief period.

The problem with such filters is how they usually apply the same level of treatment across the board. It's a brutal template that's indifferent to subtlety. I'd be more interested in apps or filters which combine quite different treatments, depending on subject matter (lights vs. darks, lots of linear elements and texture vs. large, relatively contiguous areas, that sort of thing).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I think the app can be useful, depending of course on the subject matter at hand. Take for example these two shots taken during a recent reflective moment.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

SINC said:


> I think the app can be useful, depending of course on the subject matter at hand. Take for example these two shots taken during a recent reflective moment.


Hey you use the good stuff! Where's the magazine rack?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

SINC said:


> I think the app can be useful, depending of course on the subject matter at hand. Take for example these two shots taken during a recent reflective moment.


LOL, you trying to make a statement about the app at the same time?

@NS: The magazine rack goes on the other side 

@Max: I agree on the PS filters statement, but at least this one is only $1  I've owned PS filters in the past that cost a lot more and saw about as much use.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Max said:


> Cool, but this kind of thing reminds of me of Photoshop filter addiction. It's a gimmicky thing one tires of after a relatively brief period.
> 
> The problem with such filters is how they usually apply the same level of treatment across the board. It's a brutal template that's indifferent to subtlety. I'd be more interested in apps or filters which combine quite different treatments, depending on subject matter (lights vs. darks, lots of linear elements and texture vs. large, relatively contiguous areas, that sort of thing).


It's an alright camera, I like the pencil shots that it can do, Also those awesome shots above that people have uploaded, Thanks Sinc and Niteshooter, Those are great shots.
I left my thoughts about the app in iTunes and suggested they should also make a video app.

Hopefully they make one next,
I'd love to make some pencil video's.

They only thing this app lacks is the ability to rotate the picture before uploading via facebook.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Max said:


> Cool, but this kind of thing reminds of me of Photoshop filter addiction. It's a gimmicky thing one tires of after a relatively brief period.
> 
> The problem with such filters is how they usually apply the same level of treatment across the board. It's a brutal template that's indifferent to subtlety. I'd be more interested in apps or filters which combine quite different treatments, depending on subject matter (lights vs. darks, lots of linear elements and texture vs. large, relatively contiguous areas, that sort of thing).


Yeah we bought Painter and Kai's when they came out for 300 times more. For a buck it'll keep me entertained for a couple of days. Cheaper and lasts longer than a McDouble.... And I can muck with the effects on the location not after the fact..... 

Does have some control of contrast, brightness, and 'lines' and I find a couple of the effects interesting, hmmm maybe i'll do a show with some of the pix..


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmm speaking of reflective......


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, I realize it's cheap compared to when those filters were available through 3rd parties for a king's ransom. I'll shut up now and let people enjoy them.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmm speaking of reflective.... again....

Btw do not open this link if you are somewhat prudish or easily offended as there is some nudity involved!

snopes.com: Indecent Exposure


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Niteshooter said:


> Hmmm speaking of reflective.... again....
> 
> Btw do not open this link if you are somewhat prudish or easily offended as there is some nudity involved!
> 
> snopes.com: Indecent Exposure


LOL :clap:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Max said:


> Yeah, I realize it's cheap compared to when those filters were available through 3rd parties for a king's ransom. I'll shut up now and let people enjoy them.


I still have PhotoShop 2.5 and 1000,'s of filters,
Trouble is...It's stuck on an old Beige G3.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Pixlr-o-matic

Free!!!

By Autodesk Inc. 
View More By This Developer

Open iTunes to buy and download apps.

Description
Add retro effects to your photos in a snap!

Turn your photos into cool looking vintage images – editing is as easy as one, two, three.

With this fun and simple darkroom app, you can layer filters, lighting and borders to get that retro grunge look in three simple steps. So many options to choose from, there are more than 25,000 possible finishes for any one image!

Features:

✓ Color filters help you adjust the mood - amplify the tone, cool it down, or add surreal shades
✓ Lighting effects add drama, sparkle, or a grunge look
✓ Finish off your photo process with the right frame – pick a border style that fits you
✓ No camera required! Select a photo from your iPhone, iPad, or iPod Touch and start applying effects. If your device has a camera, you can also snap a new picture from within the app.
✓ Share your new vintage image directly with your friends through Facebook or imm.io

Autodesk Inc. Web SitePixlr-o-matic Support
What's New in Version 1.1
✓Save high resolution images back to your Photo Library



This app is designed for both iPhone and iPad
Free
Category: Photography
Updated: Aug 12, 2011
Current Version: 1.1
1.1
Size: 12.7 MB
Language: English
Seller: Autodesk
© Autodesk Inc.
Rated 4+
Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 4.0 or later.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

There is a crap load of great free apps that keep popping up on iTunes, Do you guys want me to post them?


For instance, This is the newest one:

VLIX

Enjoy, It's free
However, Since it is free, There are some restrictions.


----------



## macfoto (Jun 22, 2004)

I tried pixlr-o-matic, I enjoy apps like those. Photoshop Express also allows various effects on your pictures. Then there are apps like ColorSplash where you specify which parts of the photo you want in colour and the rest is in black and white.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just saw this free app today for your iPhone/iPad2 etc:

Holiday Video Cards by vlix


----------

